# Looking for a short travel 27.5 bike



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I figured the best place to post this is here, since I can't be the only female looking for this. I'm either a small or medium, depending on the bike and ETT (even though no one uses that anymore.

I am NOT looking for a 29er. If I was, there are plenty of bikes on a short list. I'm also not looking to put 27.5 wheels on a 29er and scrape the BB either.

What I'm looking for:

Preferably an AL or steel frame
120-135mm travel in the back, fork between 120-150mm, depending on the geo
27.5 wheels, as in not plus
non integrated headset
threaded BB

Anyone have any suggestions, or do I need to look at custom at this point? I have a couple possible options, but I'm curious to what I'm not thinking of that other people might have.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Giant trance? Trance Advanced (2021) | Men Trail bike | Giant Bicycles United States

Not many options for standard 27.5" front and back. One concern would be if you need to replace the fork or front wheel or need a front specific tire in a few years. Depending on how long you keep the bike may be hard to come by. Might also be more difficult to resale if you plan to sell eventually to fund the next bike.


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt (I have a 2019 Thunderbolt C50, great bike!)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I think size small Rocky Mountain Instincts are sold as 27.5" models, but I think a Thunderbolt might be a good bet too. Both will be hard to find unless you have a local bike shop which has already ordered some. 
Other than that the 5010 comes to mind, but that's carbon only. Other than those, most short travel bikes have gone the route of the 29er, except for size specific builds, like with the Trek Fuel Ex as well.

Maybe look around and see which size specific bikes fit you better, and go from there. 
As much as I love 29ers, I do wish bike brands would have more options for people who look for different things or have different riding styles. 

(Also, Giant, I told you so)


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

Check out liv cycles,I think giant produces them,it will be my wife's next 27.5 wheeled 140/150 travel.


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Polygon Siskiu D7. Not light though but about average for an AL bike. My M was 33.5lbs. lots of room to lose weight with cranks, fork, tires, and wheels for future upgrades.


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Been looking for something with a similar list of requirements spec wise. Agree on threaded bb and headset type except this has a carbon only front triangle and 140mm of rear travel but does look great and from a good well regarded brand:-









Vitus Escarpe 27 CR Mountain Bike (2021)


The All New Escarpe - We've taken everything we loved about our Escarpe platform and made it better. Quick up the hills and even quicker going back down. A true confidence inspiring all mountain trail bike. Our all new Escarpe features a redesigned carbon front triangle paired with an aluminium...




vitusbikes.com


----------



## durist (Jan 30, 2014)

Banshee Spitfire ticks most of those, with modular dropouts for either boost or non-boost (not sure about the headset, but the frame comes with one pre-installed). Super fun bike.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Guerilla Gravity Shred Dogg Link.  They make their own frames in carbon with their own process.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> Guerilla Gravity Shred Dogg Link.  They make their own frames in carbon with their own process.


no carbon, I don't care if it's made in house or not.

That means no Ibis, gg, or revel.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I think size small Rocky Mountain Instincts are sold as 27.5" models, but I think a Thunderbolt might be a good bet too. Both will be hard to find unless you have a local bike shop which has already ordered some.
> Other than that the 5010 comes to mind, but that's carbon only. Other than those, most short travel bikes have gone the route of the 29er, except for size specific builds, like with the Trek Fuel Ex as well.
> 
> Maybe look around and see which size specific bikes fit you better, and go from there.
> ...


Yeah, not looking at Giant or Liv. Neither of them knock my socks off. So I'm going to go mainstream, the Thunderbolt and Instinct are definitely in my list since my shop deals in Rocky Mountain. I like the smaller brands usually, but if my shop is a vendor for them, that might work.



DeoreDX said:


> Polygon Siskiu D7. Not light though but about average for an AL bike. My M was 33.5lbs. lots of room to lose weight with cranks, fork, tires, and wheels for future upgrades.


hmm.. haven't thought of that. I'm coming off a GG, so the weight isn't a big deal. I'm mostly going to switch my parts over anyway.



durist said:


> Banshee Spitfire ticks most of those, with modular dropouts for either boost or non-boost (not sure about the headset, but the frame comes with one pre-installed). Super fun bike.


Yeah, That was originally the top of my list, except the whole problems that are going on with the Banshee frames lately


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The only problem I've heard of is seat tube welds, and mine didn't have any issues. What else am I missing?


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

dysfunction said:


> The only problem I've heard of is seat tube welds, and mine didn't have any issues. What else am I missing?


There was a huge thread on it somewhere here.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

stripes said:


> There was a huge thread on it somewhere here.


Cool, I'll look for it. They were on my short-travel short list in the spring (I really love my paradox)


----------



## wishiwasbiking (Nov 10, 2019)

Maybe Marin rift zone 27.5?


----------



## Tjomball (Jul 6, 2021)

I'll second a Marin Rift Zone. Great spec for the monies.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

in the event you're still shopping, check the Salsa Rustler - it ticks all your boxes except the integrated headset. If you can live with one negative, the Aluminum framed SLX version is pretty solid.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Twilight Error said:


> in the event you're still shopping, check the Salsa Rustler - it ticks all your boxes except the integrated headset. If you can live with one negative, the Aluminum framed SLX version is pretty solid.


Thanks! I'm not look ATM, but it's something I'll keep an eye out for if I'm not feeling it with my Tilt.


----------

